# the best paper to get



## soulethal (Sep 4, 2006)

what is absolutely hands down, the best heat transfer paper to get? 
the best light paper. 
and the best opaque paper to get.
i need good results, that won't peel or crack


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Light or whites Iron All /Mira Cool /transjet ll 
Opaque I use Blue Grid.


----------



## soulethal (Sep 4, 2006)

where can i buy them from?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

You can get Transjett II/Magic Jet from personalizedsupplies.com. MiraCool should also be available from there, once the top-tier distributor starts sending it out again.


----------



## anders (Sep 19, 2006)

Are both type of these transfers only for printing on a home printer (I have a Epson R800)? If yes, is the end result high enough quality that you can sell the shirt in (high end) stores?

My dilemma seems to be if I should have custom transfers made or print them myself, but if I print them myself.

I want to make sure there are no loss of quality.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

anders said:


> is the end result high enough quality that you can sell the shirt in (high end) stores?


No, high end stores will not be interested in shirts printed with transfer paper.


----------



## anders (Sep 19, 2006)

So, no transfers at all unless you are going for the 70's transfer look?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

anders said:


> So, no transfers at all unless you are going for the 70's transfer look?


Exactly. No paper transfers anyway - you could get some plastisol transfers in. Or sell to a lower end store at lower prices.


----------



## Savannah Dan (Mar 27, 2006)

badalou said:


> Light or whites Iron All /Mira Cool /transjet ll
> Opaque I use Blue Grid.


Lou, can you tell me the pro and cons of both Iron All and TransJet II paper? I’ve used Iron All, but am thinking of going to TJ II. Thanks.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

What I've heard is generally this: IronAll is harder to use, but has a very soft hand. Magic Jet/TJII is easy to use and has brighter colors, but doesn't have as soft of a hand (feel) to it.


----------



## bac (Jun 19, 2006)

Yup, I've been playing around with IronAll for the past few weeks, and the hand (after 1 washing) is zero. There is a slight fading after the 1st wash, but not much. The only issue I have is that you can see the outline of where you cut, even after several washes. With a few of the others I've used, you can't see the outline at all on white shirts. However, those brands have a more rough hand, and tend to crack a bit over time.

Has anyone else experienced (border showing) this with IronAll? If so, do you have a work-around? It's great stuff with the exception of the slight border issue.



Twinge said:


> What I've heard is generally this: IronAll is harder to use, but has a very soft hand. Magic Jet/TJII is easy to use and has brighter colors, but doesn't have as soft of a hand (feel) to it.


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

iron all is good, but not after the first wash. it may be soft and all, but im going towards another brand. besides they sent me a couple cracked up transfers that i couldnt use. I called several times, they promised they send some new ones, but never did. i think they operate at home, cuz i heard babies crying when i called. how un professional. im not ordering from them again. Maybe other people have better service or better outcome.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> . i think they operate at home, cuz i heard babies crying when i called. how un professional.


Sorry to hear you had a bad experience ordering, but I don't think operating a business from home is unprofessional at all. Thousands of successful companies started out that way and continue to run that way.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, working at home doesn't equal an unprofessional business - it's the other factors that do. It really doesn't matter where they are working out of, only the quality of service and product you get.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It does mean unprofessional if that home life is intruding into the business life though, as it sounds like it was in this case.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Sounds like they could use one of these. 

http://www.2minutecommute.com/50226711/fake_office_background_noise_can_help_your_home_business.php


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Sounds like they could use one of these.


Hehe, that's a pretty neat product: http://www.thrivingoffice.com/

I might just get one of those  Jasonda has a link for everything!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Jasonda has a link for everything!


I know.. it's kind of ridiculous, actually. 

I think instead of buying one of those CD's, I'm just going to have my hubby make me one from his office.


----------



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

Where can I get transjet 11???



Lorena


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Where can I get transjet 11???


www.coastalbusiness.com


----------

